# Vincek Farm Kidding Countdown!



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

We have 4 does to kid in April. Appoline and Ethel are the first two up, Maylene doesn't have an absolute due date and Calli is due at the end April.

Appoline has had a history of twin does, I'm hoping she changes that to triplets this year. 
4/10/2014 is Ethel's 145, Appoline's 139 and Calli's 129.

1st pictured is Appoline, the rest are of Ethel.


























Everyone think pink!! :dance:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well appoline looks big enough for three, so I'm guessing trips for her.
Happy kidding!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You weren't joking when you said Appoline was big!! I bet she's got three in there! Hopefully all does


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I really hope you are right with triplets! 
Ethel's udder is HUGE today and her ligs are barely there! She's also talking a lot and quite sweet, which is a total opposite for her! 
Nightly walks to the barn here I come.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

She's in labor!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I hope Natasha doesn't mind.. But, Ethel kidded with twin bucks  and they sound adorable!


----------



## lileomom (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope Vincek Farm doesn't mind me hijacking this thread. Vincek Farm's Sisyphus kidded with twin bucks last night out of Goldenbrook Farm's OT Texarcana. Nice looking kids. Nice breeding Natasha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh so cute!!


----------

